# CAAD9 Vs. Six13 Vs. 2008 w/Rival Vs. Wait



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

OK, help me with a decision I am looking at a few bikes, and cannot decide to buy now or wait till 2008 models are out.

This is what I am thinking:

A 2007 CAAD9 O2 w/ 600 -- $1799
A 2007 Six13 "Z" (2006 frame and 105 group) -- $1799
Wait to see if a 2008 bike w/ Rival is under $2000
Wait to see what else 2008 has to offer.

What do you think?


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Wait for the 08 bikes and then get a heavily discounted CAAD9


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

LeDomestique said:


> Wait for the 08 bikes and then get a heavily discounted CAAD9


That should have been the 5th option of the poll


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

*I'm in the same boat*

I'm wanting to get a CAAD9 before next season. It's hard to wait that long, but I'm hoping that the 2007 model will be reduced by the end of the year. I keep telling myself that my current bike is just fine, and that I can get through this season on it.

In the meantime, I'm saving up the $$ and waiting to see if anything in the 2008 line up is a better product. I'd also like to see an option for the Rival group.


----------



## JAFlorence (Apr 16, 2006)

There will be a system6 with rival in the $2,400 range for '08 - a real steal for what the bike is. You'll have to settle for Mavic Aksium wheels and a bunch of C'Dale house stuff, but it's a great deal.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Not sure I like the Aksium's, but they might not be any worse than the Shimano 550s they are running on a bunch of other bikes.

Do you know if they will have Rival on a Six13 or CAAD9 for even less?


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

LeDomestique said:


> Wait for the 08 bikes and then get a heavily discounted CAAD9


how much will a 105 '07 caad 9 go when the '08 come out? what do you all think?


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

My LBS doesn't discount older models much at all, but most usually drop year old models 10%. 

Its hard to drop it much more than that because bike shops operate on pretty small margins. If they drop them more, it's because they are dumping them at break even or a loss.


----------



## law (Feb 18, 2007)

HikenBike said:


> I'm wanting to get a CAAD9 before next season. It's hard to wait that long, but I'm hoping that the 2007 model will be reduced by the end of the year. I keep telling myself that my current bike is just fine, and that I can get through this season on it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Here is my wife's newly built CAAD9. She is out riding it now. 16.99 lbs (had to get it under 17) with cages and computer. It rides ohhh soo nice.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice bike. The silver scheme looks great.


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

Color scheme looks great! Wonder if a silver stem and seatpost would be too much? Definitely an anti-carbon looking bike, except for forks. Love it.


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

*2008 info is out*

Hey,
The cannondale dealer catalogue just arrived today and i could keep my hands off it, i have been glued to it. i cant say i recall any rival bikes off the top of my head, caad 9 is offered in 105 as the highest and then six13 is the next step. I think a DA/Ultegra six13, i dont know the build, its the highest up is going for 2400 but im not sure. The Cross bike has rival and i think that is 2600. I will check it all out tommorow, but definatly no high end caad 9, looks like six13 replaced it. 
Leave it to Cannondale to make 4 models to do the same exact job, makes the bikes tough to sell. Any particular models you want me to check up on? Two that stuck out were the "ultimate lines" Super six, full rival, zipp cranks, zipp wheels, other nice goodies, 8000 ranger.
Full carbon slice ultimate hollow gram SL (75 grams less), zipp wheels, Vulka bars?, nice bike, similar price to super six. Pretty hot line up, lots of bike porn


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

*2008 System Six*

What do you see in the catalogue for the 2008 System Six? Components, wheels, and colors. Thanks


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

seahuston said:


> Any particular models you want me to check up on?


Thanks for the update!

I am interested in Six13 line and prices and have been hoping for Rival, but I hear the System6 is way down in price, so I am interest to know the components and prices of that line too.

Availability would be nice to know too.

I used to work at a shop and when the dealer catalogue came, it was like Christmas.:thumbsup:

(OH, and you can scan the catalogue and price sheet and post it too. hehe)


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Is this an American catalog you're talking about?. 

In Australia, my LBS told me that for 08, there is still a DA CAAD9 (optimo 1)


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

*Okay learned alittle more*

Okay i went and looked again, this is an American catalogue and there are no "nice" CAAD 9 bikes unless i missed somethign terribly. Its weird though the numbering confuses me, for instance the highest level cyclocross bike offered is called cyclocross 4 (as opposed to 1)
You were right, the system six is available in a rival build for 2399, askium wheels. I honestly didnt get a huge chance to look at it in depth i was dreaming about a new cross bike. It does look like though that the six 13 will replace the caad 9 in models as far as build goes, no SI cranks but if you look at last years Caad 9 prices and models i think they match up pretty well. So a DA type six13 would be around 2600 
Also i was amazed at how low system six prices dropped i think the frame sets last year were 2700-3400 depending on crank set (I know, huge jump) and this year they are i believe if my memory is right, some where in the 1500 dollar range? 
Talk to your dealers because our catalogue showed up late, our rep quit (leave it to Cannondale to never tell us)
Maybe i will scan in all the little pictures, is that allowed?


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

seahuston said:


> Maybe i will scan in all the little pictures, is that allowed?


Just don't release any info like dealer prices, hopefully that will keep you out of trouble.

What colors does the Rival System 6 come in? What is the price of the Six 13 w/ Ultegra? Do you know when they will be available?


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

*September?*

i dont know exactly when they will be ready, cross bikes are ready in September (can you tell i like cyclocross?). The rival system six comes in red/carbon and blue/carbon. A while ago there was a post about some one having a 2008 system six, he did, the rival one, same paint. Six13 with ultegra is 2000, i was a little off on the pricing. Framesets will take longer to get than the complete bikes.


----------



## goin2work (Jul 7, 2007)

*2008 system six with si bb*



seahuston said:


> Okay i went and looked again, this is an American catalogue and there are no "nice" CAAD 9 bikes unless i missed somethign terribly. Its weird though the numbering confuses me, for instance the highest level cyclocross bike offered is called cyclocross 4 (as opposed to 1)
> You were right, the system six is available in a rival build for 2399, askium wheels. I honestly didnt get a huge chance to look at it in depth i was dreaming about a new cross bike. It does look like though that the six 13 will replace the caad 9 in models as far as build goes, no SI cranks but if you look at last years Caad 9 prices and models i think they match up pretty well. So a DA type six13 would be around 2600
> Also i was amazed at how low system six prices dropped i think the frame sets last year were 2700-3400 depending on crank set (I know, huge jump) and this year they are i believe if my memory is right, some where in the 1500 dollar range?
> Talk to your dealers because our catalogue showed up late, our rep quit (leave it to Cannondale to never tell us)
> Maybe i will scan in all the little pictures, is that allowed?



Seahuston, I am dying to know what the cheapest system six with the si bottom bracket will be. How much, trim level, and colors please. My LBS doesn't seem know much yet and I want to know if I should order an 07 before its too late. Thanks for the info on the 08 line. You are the only person in the know who is willing to share a little info.


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

*Cannondale Knows Best...*

System 6 bikes for 2008 are offered with both SI (now BB30) and non-BB30. Two models are standard crankset and the top one or two i forget if there are 3 or 4 are BB30 carbon 2 piece cranksets. I don't know anything about availability but i do know that 2008 bikes have been shipped out without us asking. My friend got a 2008 system6 in liquigas colors but he paid 2007 pricing which will/has changed. Your best bet is to call cannondale and give them some kind of sob story, if your in the northeast its easy "Waaah, I wanna system 6 sooooooooo bad because they are sooooo AWESOME!! But my dealer doesnt know anything about them becuase the cannondale rep for them quit (northeast/new england only). Can you tell me the specs of the BB30 system six and also its availability. My local shop has not been to helpful and now i am taking it into my own hands." That works pretty well, their number is on their web site 1-800-245-3872, give them a call 9-6 EST and talk to their fleet of nice, beautiful sounding women. I wish i could offer more in depth responses but i dont like to leave people hanging and i only check forums once i leave work, maybe i will steal the catalogue.
Good Luck and keep the questions coming, i like this stuff, nice bikes.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

the 2008 systemsix's are going up in price. around $7000


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Saturday I tested a System Six (Sram Force). The purpose of my test ride was to make sure that a 54 cm (c-t-c) would fit me properly before the shop ordered a System Six SI 3 model for me (i.e., Team Liquigas, Ultegra-DuracAce mix, Ultegra wheels, and carbon SI crank). 

While speaking with the owner of the shop we discussed the various models and prices for 2008; he showed me a 2008 model/price sheet that his Cannondale rep provided him earlier in the week.

First, there is a $2,400 Sram Rival-equipped System Six (with Scram crank set), Mavic Askim wheels. Next is an Ultegra-equipped System Six (with Ultegra crank) and if I remember correctly, Ultegra wheels for $2,800. 

But, there was no System Six SI 3 for 2008. Instead...offered at the same MSRP as the 2007 System Six SI 3 is the new Super Six SI 3 at $3,500. This model is an Ultegra/Dura Ace mix, Ksyrium Elite, and SI carbon crank set spec'd bike.

If I recall correctly, the next model above the Super Six SI 3 is an all Dura Ace (with SI crank set) spec’d bike at $5,500. Then comes the Campy 'team model' (I can't recall the price...sorry).

Incidentally, other bikes that I road on Saturday were the 2008 Trek Madone, 2007 Lemond Carbon Triomphe Zurich, and the Cervelo R3.

If you had put a blindfold on me I think that it would be impossible for me to tell the different in ride quality between the Cervelo and the Lemond! Both bikes were very stable while in a sprint, climbed well, and were light, stiff but comfortable. But between the two the Lemond offered much better quality fit and finish...at about $2,000 less! 

As for the 08' Trek...after giving it a good shake down I found this bike perplexing. It seems as if a committee designed it with different people responsible for different areas of the bike, but with no overall coordination. 

The fit and finish was mediocre at best. The ride was muted...or as others have described it, wood like. (While the bottom bracket is stiff when in a sprint…or rocking the bike from side-to-side while climbing out of the saddle…it felt as if the bottom bracket area of the bike was swaying out of synch with the movement of the rest of the bike. I don’t know if this is because of front wheel flop or because of the basic design of the bike; if you log onto the Madone web site – under the Discovery Team section – you will read where one of the team mechanics says that the riders have said that they would like to see the back wheel closer to the seat tube. In my opinion, the wheelbase is too long on this bike. Likewise, the steering is too quick; I think the fork needs more trail.). 

I came away from the test ride of the Madone very disappointed; there is a whole lot of advertising hype about this bike that in my opinion just doesn’t add up. By the way, I am not a Trek basher…my favorite bike of all time…that I still own…. is a 1984 Trek 531 Reynolds with Campy Victory…that should tell you how long I’ve been at this sport!)

Compared to these bicycles the Cannondale was in a league of its own. The front end of the System Six is much stiffer than the others, it tracks better the others, it isolated vibrations as well as Lemond, Cervelo and Trek, and it has a livelier ride as well. And it is just as comfortable as the others despite the aluminum back end. Further, I found the fit and finish superior to the Trek, Lemond and vslty better than the Cervelo R3. 

I had never considered a Cannondale on my short list for a new bike until a few weeks age when I talked with some master racers who did nothing but rave about the System Six. 

This is a bike that really does live up to its hype...stiff, light and comfortable. I have about 30 years of experience in this sport (USFC licensed long ago) and can say based on my experience that the System Six really does live up to its promise. 

The Cannondale _is_ aptly described as a ‘System:’ you can feel it in the ride and you can see it in the quality of construction.

I think that this is my next bike!


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

krtassoc-

Thanks for the prices and the excellent review. I am moving in the direction of this bike too.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

Can anyone with access to the catalogue tell me if the prices, components, or anything else has been changed from 2007 to 2008 for the CAAD9?
Cheers


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

afie said:


> Can anyone with access to the catalogue tell me if the prices, components, or anything else has been changed from 2007 to 2008 for the CAAD9?
> Cheers



I don't have access to the catalog, but I do know that the CAAD9 will not be offered with anything over 105 compnenets. If this fits your needs, it should be affordable because the 20087's seem to be dropping in price. For instance, the Ultegra equipped Six13 will be selling for $2000. (American) That's about all the prices I know at this range. It is my hope someone will scan a 2008 dealer catalog soon.

There are a few other threads with prices, but most are listing the higher end bikes.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

robertburns3 said:


> There are a few other threads with prices, but most are listing the higher end bikes.


The reduction in prices complicates things: the CAAD9 is a race worthy bike at a sweet price, with the reduction in price of the six13, I will have to consider it now as well. Life is so hard.

A frameset price for the CAAD9 would be sweet.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

afie said:


> The reduction in prices complicates things: the CAAD9 is a race worthy bike at a sweet price, with the reduction in price of the six13, I will have to consider it now as well. Life is so hard.
> 
> A frameset price for the CAAD9 would be sweet.



I feel your pain afie. I feel your pain.


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

JAFlorence said:


> There will be a system6 with rival in the $2,400 range for '08 - a real steal for what the bike is. You'll have to settle for Mavic Aksium wheels and a bunch of C'Dale house stuff, but it's a great deal.


I just picked up the rival system6 for 1800 the tag said 2400 though. I went from a Trek 1600 to this so.. massive upgrade. Love the bike. I'd post some pictures but my camera is at my sister's for the moment.. also haven't managed to get my pedals slapped on so I haven't gotten to ride it since I left the shop (which is killing me).


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I just got an 08 cannondale catalog. The worst thing is all the bike come with lower ends wheels compared to the bikes, the color schemes and paint jobs absolutely suck, and as mentioned, no caad 9 above 105.

BUT, the supersix ultimate model comes with sram red... interesting


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

I just got off the phone with my Cannondale dealer and here's the scoop I got on the CAAD 9. The CAAD 9 comes in 2 models, the (CAAD 9) 6 has the new Tiagra group and is going for $1050. Don't know about the wheels though I would guess shimano 500. The (CAAD 9) 5 is the 105 spec'd (looks like maybe ultegra rd) and shimano wheels going for $1300.


----------



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

cartecs3 said:


> I just picked up the rival system6 for 1800 the tag said 2400 though. I went from a Trek 1600 to this so.. massive upgrade. Love the bike. I'd post some pictures but my camera is at my sister's for the moment.. also haven't managed to get my pedals slapped on so I haven't gotten to ride it since I left the shop (which is killing me).


How did you get it for $1800? That has to be the deal of the century!


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

QUOTE]

Here is my wife's newly built CAAD9. She is out riding it now. 16.99 lbs (had to get it under 17) with cages and computer. It rides ohhh soo nice.[/QUOTE]

out of curiousity, why are you running shimano with a rival crank?


----------



## nowheels (Jun 5, 2007)

I recently looked at the CAAD9 and the system 6.....I wound up with a CAAD9 frame that I built up with a mix of ultegra and DA. Rode both and just liked the feel of the CAAD 9 a bit more.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

How much was the caad9 frame?


----------



## nowheels (Jun 5, 2007)

I got it at the LBS for about 725.00......They gave me a fair deal. I had cannondale CAAD5 before, so I was really suprised at how much that frame had evolved in comfort and performance in that period of time. I could have brought a system6 ...... but the CAAD9 frame feels comfy for my weight 195


----------



## tofu (Jun 29, 2006)

nowheels said:


> I got it at the LBS for about 725.00......


Is that the retail for the 2008 caad9 frameset or did you get a deal? I know last year the caad9 framesets where around $1000 retail, but given the introduction of the super six and I was expecting frameset prices for the system6 and caad9s to drop...


----------



## nowheels (Jun 5, 2007)

Not that is not the retail for a CAAD9 frame, I think retail is around 900.00 - 1000.00 . I was quoted 1550.00 for the system6. This shop sells alot of cannondales and I have found that when getting prices on frames from them, they are very flexiable.....anything else....not so much. Also it's their team frame...so the color is different and the shops logo is on the chain stays.....but still not bad


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

nowheels said:


> Not that is not the retail for a CAAD9 frame, I think retail is around 900.00 - 1000.00 . I was quoted 1550.00 for the system6. This shop sells alot of cannondales and I have found that when getting prices on frames from them, they are very flexiable.....anything else....not so much. Also it's their team frame...so the color is different and the shops logo is on the chain stays.....but still not bad


That System 6 price is $450 below MSRP - sounds like they're giving you a "bro deal," somewhere between team pricing and full retail.


----------



## nowheels (Jun 5, 2007)

peterpen said:


> That System 6 price is $450 below MSRP - sounds like they're giving you a "bro deal," somewhere between team pricing and full retail.


I do a good bit of business there....so on certian things you expect to get a break.....


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

HikenBike said:


> I'm wanting to get a CAAD9 before next season. It's hard to wait that long, but I'm hoping that the 2007 model will be reduced by the end of the year. I keep telling myself that my current bike is just fine, and that I can get through this season on it.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm saving up the $$ and waiting to see if anything in the 2008 line up is a better product. I'd also like to see an option for the Rival group.


I test rode the SystemSix 4 with Rival and the SystemSix Si Ultegra several times over the past two weeks. I really liked the Rival group. The hoods were comfortable and the shifting was intuitive. However, the owner offered the Si Liquigas Ultegra at a reduced price. The Si was too much of a bike to passover. I committed to that Si Ultegra Liquigas via layaway. It just rode quicker than the new Rival bike. The Liquigas color scheme also helped to seal the deal.


----------

